# Boophis ankaratra



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Just arrived and look to be in good form. Very, very excited!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Is this a recently reclassified frog?

Sure looks like a Hyperolius I used to have (hyperolius pusillus I think).

Hyperolus pusillus

After looking over my own link - I'm going to guess that I had Boophis ankarata and not hyperolius pusillus (even though that's what I was told I had by the seller).

s


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice addition!!! best of luck


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

Your ideas are intriguing to﻿ me and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

Seriously - congrats!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Scott, don't think so. They were discovered by Franco Andreone in 1993. They are a highland species but aren't sympatric with any mantella species.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Ray. That's a dangerous road you're starting down though. First darts, then toads, now tree frogs. Oh dear!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice frogs Ray!Good luck with them!Put me on a list if you get tads from them.I can wait
Lou


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I updated my post. I am almost positive I had these back about 14 years ago or so.

Do you have any location data on them?

s


stemcellular said:


> Scott, don't think so. They were discovered by Franco Andreone in 1993. They are a highland species but aren't sympatric with any mantella species.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

In the vicinity of Ankaratra, Madagascar, I believe. If anyone has tips on enclosure design, I'd be grateful. I'm thinking partially ventilated vivarium, mostly broad leaf plants, aroids, with running water since they are stream breeders.

I know, John, right? I couldn't pass these up, though. Small enough for my kind of feeders, and nearly transparent... amazing.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

OK - definitely not what I had. Mine were Tanzania I think.

Stream breeder - now that should be an interesting tank.

s


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW those are really cool!!!

D


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Scott said:


> OK - definitely not what I had. Mine were Tanzania I think.
> 
> Stream breeder - now that should be an interesting tank.
> 
> s


Yeah, I'm kinda in love with them. Very, very much remind me of the centrolenids we were finding in Peru.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Are these out of Vegas?  Gorgeous. JVK


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, Jesse. Ordered five, but the importer lost one. The remaining four (which are of varying sizes) look good.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice Ray,
Your tanks always turn out very nice so I can't wait to see this design. Maybe you could use plants like the swords (Echinodorus sp), for marginal plants to your water feature. Some have nice broad leaves. Anyway congrats and good luck.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Logan. I should have a lot of ventilation, right?


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

If you need an _Anubias_ or 2, just let me know. It's amazing how much they look like neotropical tree frogs - convergent evolution is amazing.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> Thanks for the tip, Logan. I should have a lot of ventilation, right?


I'd recommend an exoterra or zoomed say 18" by 18" with a screen top and a waterfall feature to simulate the streamside environment they are found in. Keep in mind that highland species get a good deal more light than lowland species so I would consider compact fluorescents for the lighting system and temps not to exceed the high 70's.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

New/uncommon species to the hobby are always fun because you get to experiment and find out what works best. I would think ventilation is a must, but hey this is new ground and a lot of people have had hard times keeping similar frogs alive. Hopefully you find the right parameters for keeping/breeding Ray. Im cheering for you for sure. 
Logan


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, Logan. I've emailed Franco about his original paper describing them as well as Devin for some locale info, temp logs, etc. There isn't that much data on them but enough to make some assumptions about husbandry. Either way, I think I finally found a good species for my GIANT office tank.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

For what it's worth - there are a number of Reed frogs (including Hyperolius pusillus) that are much like Centrolenids.

s


stemcellular said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda in love with them. Very, very much remind me of the centrolenids we were finding in Peru.


----------



## ryangreenway (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful frogs, good luck with them!


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome Frogs.

I imagine they would do fine with high humidity and decent ventilation. (probably be kept similar to Reed Frogs, Hypsiboas punctatus, and Dendropsophus marmoratus/ebraccatus/leucophyllatus)

Maybe you could pick Mike Novy's brain about a setup.


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

As promised, i'll make my own thread when/if they beef up:

















Your's look to be in a hell of a lot better shape, stemcellular. Boophis microtympanum. They have eaten some hydei, but have that slimy/skinny "bad frog" look if anyone's accustomed to fresh imports.JVK


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh, good luck. Mine were clearly dehydrated but have really perked up.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

That is the coolest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Is that lighter part on his chest the heart?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Wallace Grover said:


> Is that lighter part on his chest the heart?


Probably - it's the right shape - 2 atria at the top and a single ventricle at the bottom - it literally is "heart shaped".


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

It gets pretty cool after the 50 second mark. You will see a venter shot of movement and ff consumption. 

Another closeup of the venter


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not into "tree frogs", but that's one pretty little frog. Good luck with them Ray.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

My sentiments exactly. They meet my criterion for cool, namely, they are small, arboreal and have a translucent venter.


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool looking frog!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey Ray! How are these doing? Do you have any shots of their tank? I saw some true glass frogs yesterday in person and they really got me interested. I know these aren't the same but I think they're just as interesting.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

How are yours doing? Any husbandry information to share? I have 15 coming in soon.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

No, Zach. All those I know have lost them. They wast away quite quickly.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

New shipment just came in with some diff species, posted on kingsnake


----------

